# Digitaler Terminkalender-Gibt´s das?



## Lee (27. Oktober 2008)

*Digitaler Terminkalender-Gibt´s das?*

Hi, da ich es nicht so sehr mag alles per Hand aufschreiben zu müssen, wollte ich fragen, ob es Digitale Terminkalender gibt.


Kennt ihr da welche? Am besten Freeware.

Schon mal Danke im Vorraus

Gruß Lee


----------



## exa (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Digitaler Terminkalender-Gibt´s das?*

vista hat direkt einen integriert soweit ich weiß


----------



## Lee (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Digitaler Terminkalender-Gibt´s das?*

<--- Noch XP Nutzer bin


----------



## exa (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Digitaler Terminkalender-Gibt´s das?*

dann schau mal hier: http://www.rainlendar.net/
oder hier: PTBSync Update Check

(übrigens erster eintrag bei google...)


----------



## daniel kay (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Digitaler Terminkalender-Gibt´s das?*

Falls du FireFox benutzt kannst du dir auch "Reminderfox" holen


----------



## Mayday21 (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Digitaler Terminkalender-Gibt´s das?*

Wenn Du einen Google-Account hast, so kannst Du dort den Google Calender nutzen.


----------



## RapToX (9. November 2008)

*AW: Digitaler Terminkalender-Gibt´s das?*

ich nutze jetzt seit einiger zeit mozilla sunbird
für meine zwecke reicht der vollkommen aus.


----------

